# Anyone in to Hip-Hop?



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just wonderin if anyone on these forums like Hip-Hop/Rap or any of its cuzzins like Grime or reagaton? Just wonderin.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 20, 2009)

Hint: I saw Notorious Friday Night.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh seriously? I want to go see that movie but I'm afraid I've already seen all the good parts in the commercials.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 20, 2009)

You haven't.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Good. I think I might see it this week. Who are your favorite emcees or groups?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 20, 2009)

lol, Eminem, related (D12, Dr. Dre, 50 Cent). These days there isn't much worthy of being named, so I'll say Kanye and T-Pain.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh I see. IMO T-Pain cannot be called a rapper and neither can Kanye. It seems to me like Kanye has his own genre goin on. Eminem has always been a favorite of mine. Besides him I like Big L, Biggie, Big Pun, Immortal Technique, Jedi Mind Tricks including Jus Allah, Army of the Pharoahs (Celph Titled is probably the illest), Nas, Tupac, and the list continues. As for Battle emcees I like MC Supernatural, MC Juice, Eyedea, Illmaculate, Thesauras, Iron Solomon, NoCanDo, and the list continues. Not into mainstream Hip-Hop.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 20, 2009)

It's crazy how I don't know most of the ones you listed DX, but like you said, you don't like most mainstream hip-hop, and your list shows it. Mainstreams fails these days.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sure You've heard of them you just don't know their names like MC supernatural is the world record holder for the longest freestyle ever which he clocked out at over 9 HOURS!! Other guys like big pun, big l, biggie and nas are well known as well. I wouldn't expect anyone here to know the rest if your not into the underground scene. I have a lot more favorites just don't want to list them.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 20, 2009)

Ya I am into hip hop and rap

Mostly stick to the popular guys like T-pain, T.I., Akon, Kanye, Luda, etc


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 20, 2009)

minsarker said:


> Ya I am into hip hop and rap
> 
> Mostly stick to the popular guys like T-pain, T.I., Akon, Kanye, Luda, etc



Thats cool, do you have any favorites?


----------



## Lofty (Jan 20, 2009)

I am into Christian rap/hip hop
Lecrae, Shai Linne and Tripp Lee are some of my favorites.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2009)

hip hop is all cuber's nightmare...

why? cuz it's got popping


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 20, 2009)

i like everything, so hip hop and rap falls in that category. 
Kanye ftw!

also....


daniel0731ex said:


> hip hop is all cuber's nightmare...
> 
> why? cuz it's got popping



hahaha!


----------



## julesv (Jan 20, 2009)

I love Hip Hop! My favourites are for sure DJ Format + Abdominal and Tricky (more trip hop right?)


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 20, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Oh I see. IMO T-Pain cannot be called a rapper and neither can Kanye. It seems to me like Kanye has his own genre goin on. Eminem has always been a favorite of mine. Besides him I like Big L, Biggie, Big Pun, Immortal Technique, Jedi Mind Tricks including Jus Allah, Army of the Pharoahs (Celph Titled is probably the illest), Nas, Tupac, and the list continues. As for Battle emcees I like MC Supernatural, MC Juice, Eyedea, Illmaculate, Thesauras, Iron Solomon, NoCanDo, and the list continues. Not into mainstream Hip-Hop.



Nice taste!
Mainstream sucks 

My favs are: Nas, 2Pac, Masta Ace, Common, Little Brother, Jedi Mind Tricks, Big L, A Tribe Called Quest, Gang Starr, Talib Kweli, MF Doom, Afu Ra, Big Pun, The Notorious BIG, Brand Nubian, L'Roneous (credits to F.P. for that), Cypress Hill, Das EFX, Dead Prez, DJ Jazzy Jeff stuff, Dr. Octagon, Ed OG, Foreign Exchange, Immortal Technique, Jean Grae, ... (just from A - J except for my absolute favourites with which I started)


But, the style of some artists change over the years: my favourite CDs are:


Illmatic - Nas
A Long Hot Summer - Masta Ace
The Minstrel Show - Little Brother
Like Water For Chocolate - Common
Black Star - Talib Kweli & Mos Def

and stuff like that



Lofty said:


> I am into Christian rap/hip hop
> Lecrae, Shai Linne and Tripp Lee are some of my favorites.


gotta listen to that when I find time


And I love intelligent and good German rap, like 
Eins Zwo/Dendemann, Curse, Nico Suave, F.R., Casper, Samy Deluxe (not all of his stuff), ...

+ Rap in Swiss dialect --> TAZ, Greis, Sektion Kuchikäschtli, (Gimma, Breitbild), ...

And there is a German rap group from Munich called Square One 


Kai also likes rap.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> Nice taste!
> Mainstream sucks
> 
> My favs are: Nas, 2Pac, Masta Ace, Common, Little Brother, Jedi Mind Tricks, Big L, A Tribe Called Quest, Gang Starr, Talib Kweli, MF Doom, Afu Ra, Big Pun, The Notorious BIG, Brand Nubian, L'Roneous (credits to F.P. for that), Cypress Hill, Das EFX, Dead Prez, DJ Jazzy Jeff stuff, Dr. Octagon, Ed OG, Foreign Exchange, Immortal Technique, Jean Grae, ... (just from A - J except for my absolute favourites with which I started)
> ...



Wow thats a respectable list right there. How do you feel about Common's new album. I got it a while back, listened to it once and thought it was horrible. I really didn't think Common would put out a wack album. I was really dissapointed. His new style is more techno-ish. Whats with this new techno movement within hip-hop. Have you heard Ghostface's techno rap? Its soo bad. KRS-One's rock and roll/rap wasn't that great either. Hip-Hop mash ups aren't really that great IMO. 


Yeah I listen to a little bit of foreign rap too. I've listened to Japanese, German, Korean, Reageton, Panjabi, Grime, and a whole bunch of other languages I can't recognize. Foreign Mainstream is sometimes far superior to American Mainstream.

My favorite albums of all times would be: 
1. Violent by design (absolute favorite of all time)
Illmatic
Lifestyle of the poor and dangerouse (Spelling is wrong)
Revolutionary Vol.1 & 2 
capital punishment
lets get free
the marshal mathers lp
blackstar 
I have more just don't want to name all of them.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 26, 2009)

Lofty said:


> I am into Christian rap/hip hop
> Lecrae, Shai Linne and Tripp Lee are some of my favorites.



Have you heard of Redcloud. He's a very good christian rapper. Look him up he has vids on youtube and a myspace
www.myspace.com/redcloud 
I'm pretty sure that url is correct


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 26, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Oh I see. IMO T-Pain cannot be called a rapper and neither can Kanye. It seems to me like Kanye has his own genre goin on. Eminem has always been a favorite of mine. Besides him I like Big L, Biggie, Big Pun, Immortal Technique, Jedi Mind Tricks including Jus Allah, Army of the Pharoahs (Celph Titled is probably the illest), Nas, Tupac, and the list continues. As for Battle emcees I like MC Supernatural, MC Juice, Eyedea, Illmaculate, Thesauras, Iron Solomon, NoCanDo, and the list continues. Not into mainstream Hip-Hop.



Oooooo. So there are people in this world that like REAL hip-hop? Well, there are even less people in the 'real world' that understand what real hip-hop is. I never cared for Big L. Biggie was cool. Never heard much Big Pun. Immortal Technique is my favorite rapper. JMT is cool. Jus Allah is weird. Army of Pharaohs? Nas is awesome. Tupac is overrated. MC Juice> MC Supernatural, especially when it comes to tracks. Eyedea is hillarious and funny. Never heard the rest besides Iron Solomon. I too am not into mainstream rap.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 26, 2009)

Also... Blackstar is good, Eminem (only his very first albums, including Infinite) Wutang and all their affiliates, Mr. Lif and Masta Ace


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 26, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> MC Juice> MC Supernatural, especially when it comes to tracks.




I love MC Juice VS MC Supernatural debates. I agree Juice's music is better but I'm leaning towards "Supenat" overall.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 26, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > MC Juice> MC Supernatural, especially when it comes to tracks.
> ...



Show me an album from Supernatural better than MC Juice's "tip of the iceberg"


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 26, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> ...



ahaha calm down I agree juices music is better I just think nats freestyle abilities are a little better. Don't get me wrong Juice is a legend and definately one of my favorites.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 26, 2009)

hip-hop, yes
rap?
hell no

I like 70s hiphop


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm really into it, mostly what I listen too. I'm a big fan of Lupe Fiasco, not his mainstream stuff though. I also like Tupac, Eminem, Nas, people like that. I'm one of those guys who mostly likes songs though, not really artists.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 26, 2009)

What do you think of Technique?


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 26, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> What do you think of Technique?



Tech is arguably the greatest underground emcee out right now. His 3rd world album was not as good as his first two cd's but still ill. I can't waite for that middle passage though. what do u think of tech?


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 26, 2009)

There are a lot more people on here that appreciate hip-hop than I thought. Especially after dene shot down my video I posted a while back, I didn't think people here would responde positively to this thread. Good to know we have a lot in common.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 27, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think of Technique?
> ...



Aye, I disagree with your opinion on his 3rd world album. His 1st album was mostly **** talk, mixed with intelligence and some other real ****. Because of the rave around his 'revolutionary vol 1', his subsequent album sold very well. Of course, logically and even in today's mainstream music, rappers put out what the majority wants to hear. That's what he did. Technique knew people would respect real hip-hop, especially as intelligent as his music. So he put out what the majority wanted. Back to my point, he put out more of himself; more of a message from his heart into Vol. 2. And no doubt, Vol. 2 is as good as Vol. 1, possibly even better due to the realness of it. Anyway, the '3rd world' inherited the similar trend that he expressed. And album even MORE realer and MORE personal. Honestly, I think 3rd world is better than Vol. 1. As you can see, I respect the guy and I know where he is coming from when he puts out his music. 

Anyway, do you know if The Middle Passage is separate from his 'revolutionary' albums, or if it is his Vol. 3, just named differently?


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 27, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > Nice taste!
> ...


----------



## dChan (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmm, well I like pretty much anything that sounds good so if it is good hip hop or rap or whatever I won't mind listening to it. I won't shut my mind off to any genre.

Something I've been listening to recently is 3OH!3 - they are super cool.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 27, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> ...



You know theres always the argumant that record labels are only producing what "the majority" wants to hear. I've given this a lot of thought and even wrote an essay about it at one point. Is it really what "we" want to hear or what the industry wants us to want to hear. I don't beleive that the majority wants to still listen to the same clubby poppy sound that weve been exposed to since the late 90's. Everyone that I've talked (it could just be the area I live in) that is into hip-hop agrees that they can't listen to a lot of mainstream hip-hop. I do believe there is a place and time for that kind of Hip-Hop and I'm greatefull that it exists but I think there is way to much of it. The industry has become supersaturated with it. I refuse to believe(unless you have reliable statistics or something that will convince me) that more than half of everyone that listens to hip-hop isn't tired of hearing the same sing-songy clubby bling bling rap all the time. 

As for the 3rd world, i see where your comming from. I just prefere that raw rugged sound that volume one had. 3rd world lost some of that. The 3rd world is definetaly more political, a step up from volume 2 theres no doubt there. You can also see tech maturing as an artist. his voice has gotten deeper and raspyer. Your right about it being realer it definetly is. I just missed that brutal ruthless vibe volumes 1 and 2 had. 

The 3rd world and the middle passage are seperate projects from the revolutiary volume series. There is going to be a revolutionary volume 3 after the middle passage.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 27, 2009)

dChan said:


> Something I've been listening to recently is 3OH!3 - they are super cool.



3OH!3
Is that something that you accidentally found while searching for cubing stuff like 3x3 OH? I did not expect that to be non-cube related. 
So are they any good when you do 3OH cubing?


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 27, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > F1Z2L3 said:
> ...



YES! I agree with you on your point about 'the industry'. I too think they are putting out not what WE want to hear, but rather what they'd prefer us to hear. I can write a huge paragraph, but I'd rather not, so I'll sum it up real fast. In my opinion, they, the major labels, are putting out what they want to put out. Individual artists with an incredible amount of talent have fallen to the label's control. Technique calls these people puppets. Anyway, I think they are intending on killing hip-hop. Hip-hop is about what's REAL. They want to dumb it down and have everyone thinking about 2 stepping or popping bottles, or whatever is 'hot' right now in the dickriding section of mainstream. For all we know, those who have a great amount of talent are being used and possibly even paid extra to rap what the labels prefer. Lil Wayne is huge right now, not for his talent (indeed, I think he has SOME talent) but for his effect on the minority population. Oh well, I don't want to start a philosophical paragraph in a hip-hop thread at a rubiks cube website.  Sounds funny saying that too. Glad to hear someone out there knows what's up.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 27, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> ...




Yeah but one thing I just cant understand is this, why do they have to change hip-hop to make profit off of it. Like tech said there is an industry for everything but there isn't one for real hardcore lyricism its been forced to relocate underground. Why is it that emcees like mos def talib kweli lupe fiasco and the rest are out of the limelight. Why is it that Common had to switch his whole style up to get promotions and advertising? Music will change its inevitable but the rate at which hip-hop changed is mind boggling. Why does the entire image of the culture have to change for it to be a huge influential contribution to the music industry? Certainly there would've been sales if they had left it the way it was. I think the sales would've been even greater than what's selling now. Let the emcees, dj's, and decide what hip-hop is and let the business people formulate their plans around that idea. Even if this strategy was to be implemented now, its too late most of "us" are brainwashed


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 27, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > F1Z2L3 said:
> ...


You may have missed one of my points. Hip-Hop is about what's real; the truth. The industry is changing Hip-Hop, so there isn't any truth, besides dumbed-down lyrics and zombie listeners who are stuck on the jewelery, cars, money, women, liquor, fads or whatever is expressed in the music produced. The 'game' has changed a lot, and indeed everything changes. But fake 'hip-hop' isn't the truth and REAL hip-hop will always produce a truthful message. To me, now this is my opinion, you can apply the same perspective to television. It's all bull, used to distract you from something, while attracting you to something new and utterly unreal. Regardless, I still enjoy Dexter, but it's just bull if it isn't science. 

By the way, it IS too late for the real hip-hop to reign. The major labels mass produce and advertise like crazy. Where do you live?


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 27, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> By the way, it IS too late for the real hip-hop to reign. The major labels mass produce and advertise like crazy. *Where do you live?*



DMV

More specifically Northern VA Fairfax area


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 27, 2009)

DMV. I never took US geography, but is VA virginia? In any case, have you ever went against those, in hip-hop, people who LOVE mainstream rap? They REALLY think there isn't anyone better than what is fed to them.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 27, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> DMV. I never took US geography, but is VA virginia? In any case, have you ever went against those, in hip-hop, people who LOVE mainstream rap? They REALLY think there isn't anyone better than what is fed to them.



DMV is a region in hip-hop similar to dirty south, eastcoast, westcoast, midwest. DMV is short for Washington DC, Maryland, and Virginia. 

I have been in very heated debates and in discussions about Hip-Hop with people who think underground rap is bad as well as people who dislike hip-hop. I dont go around trying to start a debate or try to force my opinion on everyone else, but i do enjoy discussing it with poeple. Whatever your opinions are I respect them and am open minded to them. I love discussing different forms of hip-hop and the type of hip-hop in different regions of the world.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah? Are you into Wutang?


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 27, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> Yeah? Are you into Wutang?



Yup 

I have
enter the wu-tang clan - 36 chambers delux edition

only built 4 cubin linx

wu-tang forever 2 disc set

i had liquid swords for a short while but I lost it.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 27, 2009)

The thread has sprouted.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 27, 2009)

I see, what about Nas? Do you have AIM? We can talk a lot about hip-hop/cubing and whatnot. But, let me finish what I have to say. Wutang And Nas and many other rappers are islamic.  Ever notice them saying I Self Lord and Masta? That, my friend, is the acronym of ISLAM. Also, they say, Arm Leg Leg Arm Head. That, my friend, is the acronym of ALLAH. It's very simple to come to the conjecture that these type of islams view themselves as god.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 27, 2009)

What about MSN?

lol we can make songs and stuff. I feel talented, but as expected, when I'm alone and I just whisper it or think it. I've had some great stuff, but never any chance to write it when it fresh on my mind.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, if anyone wants to talk about some real **** my aim is: OutsideIsInside


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 27, 2009)

My aim is: Cyberteck0078 I'm online right now


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 27, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> I see, what about Nas? Do you have AIM? We can talk a lot about hip-hop/cubing and whatnot. But, let me finish what I have to say. Wutang And Nas and many other rappers are islamic.  Ever notice them saying I Self Lord and Masta? That, my friend, is the acronym of ISLAM. Also, they say, Arm Leg Leg Arm Head. That, my friend, is the acronym of ALLAH. It's very simple to come to the conjecture that these type of islams view themselves as god.



Thats very interesting but the idea of being god is not islam its actually a religion called 5 percentism it shares some ideas with islam. You here it mostly in Wu-Tang. There always calling each other gods and the old slang term "what up G" yeah G is short for God. Nas is not a 5 %er not sure about the wu though. My favorite 5%er emcee is jus allah from jedi mind tricks.

Those acronyms are really cool though. Never heard of it.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's something very random I just wrote for the sake of... writing it.

Now who would've thought, someone just brought
Up this topic in the cube forum.
Quick everybody 'sramble' to the auditorium.
And read, debate.
5 stars, you rate.
Of the performance of discussions, and everybody's rushin...
Rushing. Get it - correct - gramatically I write freely
From serious illness
To something funny or silly: O RLY?
Internet is serious business- What is this? ThisIsWEB
Talkin about Hip-Hop in it's realness.
It's rawest- it's pure-est. -Whoops
There I go again. Gramatically incorrect statements 
Words messed up: I gotta rearrange this...
...And the purpose of this was pointless!
Just a showcase of pointless rhymes-yetit'snifty.
Cause observing now is F1Z2L3 and 4weeks-And-I'm-Sub-60! Ya feel me!?

This was borderline pathetic compared to what I tend to do, in my mind, by myself, etc.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 27, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Here's something very random I just wrote for the sake of... writing it.
> 
> Now who would've thought, someone just brought
> Up this topic in the cube forum.
> ...




sweet check out some of my rhymes here is a video link dont want to embedd because the content is waaay to innappropriate for this site. the video is nearly 11 minutes long. It'd be cool if i could get some feedback from u or anyone else: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN_Zad1SjMg


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 27, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something very random I just wrote for the sake of... writing it.
> ...



ok I'll check it out; I stay clean with lyrics though, but all that Eminem makes sit harder though. 

OH That? I've seen it, the thread about Erik worried about someone on YouTube dissing him that was a cuber, etc. I'll still see again, this time examining it a lot.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 27, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...




oh wow I am faaaaarrr from clean


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 27, 2009)

When i used to smoke weed, I could go on for days and come up with some nice stuff. BTW, Web, your little rhymes were funny.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 27, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> When i used to smoke weed, I could go on for days and come up with some nice stuff. BTW, Web, your little rhymes were funny.



lol

and drugs are bad
they make me sad
actually they would make me mad

that's if I ever did them
but I know I wouldn't
smoke up some weed
yea you know I shouldn't
Wow you really did
i guess it was wicked
but what do I know?
14 I'm just a kid.

These rhymes are soft like 6 months old apples that you found in your loft
they're kiddie friendly-- but you woudn't wanna hear me go off
I might go from talking like I got diapers on my Ash-ketchum is guy
anyway I'll step it up from here so you can finally see
I'll go from a baby to improve like his rhymes have just went to PG muthaluva's!

xp


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 27, 2009)

Tupac, Weezy, Eminem and some others


----------



## dChan (Jan 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > Something I've been listening to recently is 3OH!3 - they are super cool.
> ...



rofl, you know, that would have been seriously funny if that was how I found them. But actually, no, I found out about them on a recent late night Carson Daly show. Hm, but now that you mention it, I am going to try to do some 3x3 OH to some 3OH!3 songs.


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 27, 2009)

My opinion to Common's new album: The tracks are basically good party tracks, but it really really sucks as a hip hop album. But this tendency of rap interpreters switching to electro sound is visible recently. But as he has done so good a job with Like Water For Chocolate, Resurrection & Be, I will always think of Common as one of the greatest rappers in the history of black music.

German mainstream sucks worse than American mainstream!!! (there are like 3-4 good famous rappers, but the really important ones [Bushido, Aggro Berlin {Sido, B-Tight, Fler, ...}] are soooo silly.) That is mainly the reason why so many guys hate hip hop --> they just know bad hip hop.


----------

